# Kick-Ass. The Movie Version



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2010)

Kick-Ass the comic was an very enjoyable and at times an original read...though it pissed me off that each issue was delayed.

Anyway the film came out over here last Wednesday, Me & the Mrs managed to get a babysitter to see it on Saturday and my word it was enjoyable!  This is how adaptions should be done...well it could be better.  In a way it was better than the comic, especially the last half being quite different which was expected as Miller hadn't actually finished it yet and so Matthew Vaughn & Jane Goldman had to keep going back to Miller.  There were some changes that I didn't like such as how in the film you knew who The Red Mist was and also the handling of Dave Lizewski's love thing which to me was dealt with in a much better way than in the movie.  Still complaints aside it wasn't fucked up like the Hellblazer/Constatine movie was.

All the characters were done really well, even though Red Mist to me was different it was a welcoming change.  Direction I could not fault and while the screen play was better in the last half (aside from Dave not walking in on his Dad doing something and the love story being totally different) in the first half I really missed the great dialogue that the comic had especially in regards to Dave and his friends comments on superhero movies.  Big Daddy in the comics was more The Dark Night...in the movie he is more Adam West's Batman, which for me was better as it showed the dorky side of the character as well as showing him to be a fucking awesome crime fighter.  Big Daddy's back story was also changed in this film, I wont say how as it could spoil the story for some perhaps.  For me it was better in the comic.

The language is toned down a lot in the film but its for the best, in the comic it seemed too excessive.  I do find it hard to believe this film with its violence and language (cunts is said a few times) managed to make a 15 rated over here and yet in the US its rated R which to me is too harsh.

A future classic?  I think so, its easily one of those films that I could watch over and over and I never found myself to be bored at any time, in fact I'll probably be able to accept the changes and enjoy it more the second time round.  Had I not read the comic before I would have deemed it as a perfect comic book movie, still as a comic book movie its light years ahead of many that have graced the screen.

Now can someone adapt Millers 1985 into a movie?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 7, 2010)

I have never read the comic (I heard about it), but movie looks fantastic to me (from the trailers)....I'm looking forward to it, I'm glad to hear you liked it, I'm even more convinced I'll love it.

It's coming here in a week, and I'll be sure to watch it


----------



## anaxs (Apr 7, 2010)

ywh i never read it too but i heard about it
seems interesting, so il check it out


----------



## Llama Riot (Apr 7, 2010)

I started reading the comic, but the imagery seemed to be a bit racist to me so I moved on to other books.  Hopefully in the movie he won't only be beating up minorities.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 7, 2010)

Some people look into things too much.  As a complete none racist I didn't even notice they were "minorities".


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 7, 2010)

I really wanna see this as well.  I'm like Toni and I've never read the comics but damn does the film look like a blast!  There's no cinemas here for a good 30 miles so I'm gonna have to download it so will probably be a while before I do.


----------



## pitman (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm the 5th issue of the comic and saw the movie last week and it definitely kicks ass !

It makes me wanna buy a wet-suit and go out to the streets


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 10, 2010)

I reckon the movie looks great. I really want to see it now.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 10, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> yet in the US its rated R which to me is too harsh.



The yanks tend to give alot of things an R rating quite easily... they're a little stricter in some parts and a little more lenient in other ways.


----------



## Domination (Apr 10, 2010)

Heh, it looks so goddamn awesome. Never read the comics before, but the trailer made me want to watch it.

Only coming to Singapore theaters 15 of the month(which is like this thursday). Though I'm not really sure if I'm gonna have time to watch it(or if its gonna follow USA and have a nc16 or above rating, I'm not 16 until December dammit). At least gonna have a watch on the computer. At least.

Thanks for the recommendation Hadrian. Well, it's one of those times when you actually are useful.


----------



## Law (Apr 10, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Big Daddy in the comics was more The Dark Night...in the movie he is more Adam West's Batman



That's probably Nicolas Cage's fault, though.


----------



## The Ey Man (Apr 10, 2010)

Just watched it today. I have to admit, it was pretty funny. The jokes were awesome, and the realism (kinda) of it was great as well.
There was sudden twists everywhere, but the ending was predictable and not so stunning. 8.5/10.


----------



## Conor (Apr 11, 2010)

Saw the movie about 3 weeks back. It's really good, started on comic and I'm up to issue 6.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 12, 2010)

Well shit. It's coming out this Friday here (April 16), and i cannot wait to see it. Wife® and I have a planned Date Night for it (as the Folks® will be looking after WildToo).

Glad to hear its good! I'm really looking forward to it.

(i, too, have not read the comics. though i should.)


----------



## Rogue Trader (Apr 13, 2010)

Saw it, liked it.  Saw it again, loved it.  Might end up seeing it a third time tomorrow, which will either push it to movie gold, or i'll be completely sick of it....only time will tell.....


----------



## Fluganox (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't even know it was a comic book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw it, I loved it. That is all


----------



## WildWon (Apr 17, 2010)

Holy. Fuck.

Just got home. Wife® & I went to see this for our first night out since WildToo. 
This movie was fucking great. I'd love to see it again.

Hit Girl is my hero.

That is all.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with everything that Wildone said. Assmazing.


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 17, 2010)

Saw it yesterday night as a pre-release showing, and I was blown away.
Hit-Girl makes the movie, seriously.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 17, 2010)

She really still does steal the show.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

I wanna see this movie.


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> Saw it, liked it.  Saw it again, loved it.  Might end up seeing it a third time tomorrow, which will either push it to movie gold, or i'll be completely sick of it....only time will tell.....



It seems I should see it .


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah. My friends say its good. That guy from superbad Mclovin is on there.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 17, 2010)

Never read the comics but loved it. Most I've laughed at a movie in awhile, great dark humour. Although my friend was a little meh with some of the differences from the comic but thought the changes worked well for the film and still loved it.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> I agree with everything that Wildone said. Assmazing.


QFT, Too bad its not out in holland now.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Holy. Fuck.
> 
> Just got home. Wife® & I went to see this for our first night out since WildToo.
> This movie was fucking great. I'd love to see it again.
> ...



JailBait.

Seriously though, she was awesome.


----------



## WildWon (Apr 18, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> *snip*
> JailBait.
> 
> Seriously though, she was awesome.



There is nothing jailbait about that girl. She's bad-fucking-ass and will kill you. Flat out. Nothing sexual at all.

Again, she's my hero. Not a masturbatory aid.


----------



## Westside (Apr 18, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like an 11 year old version of Jennifer Garner.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 8, 2010)

Bump bump bump.

I saw it earlier today- quite impressed and a definite change of pace from the recent drivel I have subjected myself to (first Nicolas Cage film I can say I enjoyed in a long time as well). Never seen/heard of the comic though.

Re: a future classic?
I will peg it at the same level as I pegged rock'n'rolla- thoroughly enjoyable and worthy of a place in any collection but will probably only be discussed by fools such as myself in however many years time unless one of the actors blows up in some way.


----------



## yusuo (May 8, 2010)

and here i am thinking the movie was pretty crap, hit girl made the movie but when she wasnt on screen it was meh. few laughs here and there, Im just sooooo glad i didnt pay to see it


----------

